# Mama so neurotic she had to be taken away from her babies!



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Last night I saw something black scurrying around under my closet door and sure enough, it was an escaped mouse. It also happened to be the mother of the nearly grown surprise brindle & blue litter. She chewed out of her tub... I'm just glad I got to her before my cat. :shock:

I put her back in the tub... covered the hole with heavy duty tape. I guess the little taste of freedom she'd gotten was all it took to make her snap. She was kind of neurotic during the pregnancy (licking me, sleeping in odd places, being hyper). When I put her back in her tank, she had no regard for her babies. She just desperately tried to get out of the tank at all costs. I watched her for a good 30-45 minutes and all she did was step on, push her babies out of the way, jump and run around crazily. Her babies kept making little squeaking noises like they were being hurt/scared, so I took her out into a super heavy duty plastic tub with a wheel (which is pretty much the only thing that keeps her from freaking out) and put it in my bathroom where she can't get out.

My question is do you think I did the right thing by separating them? The babies are 24 days old, so 4 days short of 4 weeks. I know that they're essentially weaned but its best to keep them with her as long as possible until they reach 4 weeks to the day. I'm worried they aren't going to be as healthy if I leave them separated but I figure she has no interest in feeding them anyway. Is there something I can do to help them if I do keep her out or do you think its unnecessary? I gave them lots of protein rich food.

Obviously I don't plan on breeding her EVER again. I've been up a good portion of the night dealing with this and I have no interest in watching her treat her babies that way again.  Sorry for any grammatical errors. I'm super tired!


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

the babies will be fine......


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I had to cull a mouse due to ilness when her pups were only 3 weeks and one day old. They are fine, so I think yours will be too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mousie babies can eat solid food as early as 14 days, so they will be just fine. Around four weeks is nearly old enough to need to be sexed and separated.


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Its a relief to hear others say that. I guess I worry too much  Thanks a lot guys.


----------

